# 4 man limit last night



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Had a buddy been wantin go go and a couple cousins in from out of town that wanted to go. Didn't take long to hit our 60. 3/4s of them....
















Buddies 15


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I am hungry


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Hints*

i am in Pensacola and i am so needing instructions on finding flounder. i am doing everything i have read. I am glad i did not buy a boat, just the wading equipment cost money for no production. not to cry like a girl lol thanks:notworthy:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a mess of flatties and all on the stroll!!! AWESOME job!!!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

darsinika said:


> i am in Pensacola and i am so needing instructions on finding flounder. i am doing everything i have read. I am glad i did not buy a boat, just the wading equipment cost money for no production. not to cry like a girl lol thanks:notworthy:


There really is no secret to it. Calm clear water with a moving tide and focus on bottom contours, grass, and structure. Other than that you just gotta see em which isn't always easy when they are buried up deep


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

man that is a mess of fish Glad I am not on cleaning crew


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

submariner said:


> man that is a mess of fish Glad I am not on cleaning crew


Nah not that bad. Couple hours and bout a dozen natty lights


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

That is an awesome night of gigging !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good golly man. are they all southerns over there?


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

dang....


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That was quite a gigging trip. And the photos were outstanding too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

nice catch. Now the fun really begins..................cleaning them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Outstanding !


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

jvalhenson said:


> Had a buddy been wantin go go and a couple cousins in from out of town that wanted to go. Didn't take long to hit our 60. 3/4s of them....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you gigging on sandy bottom or a muddy bottom ?:notworthy:


----------



## jtrump (May 26, 2014)

Very nice job!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

We've had some good winds this week around here. I hope it holds for the weekend.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

GIggaMon said:


> are you gigging on sandy bottom or a muddy bottom ?:notworthy:


 Mainly sandy spots that are isolated in mostly muddy area


----------

